# Hello friends here~Listen to my original symphonies~



## Sun Junqing (Sep 26, 2018)

Hello my friend~This is my first thread on this forum.

My name is 孙俊卿(Sun Junqing) from China.So please forgive me for my bad English~

My main hobby is to *compose symphonies*.I studied computer science in college but then suddenly found myself a talent and interest in composing.I started to learn how to compose when I was about 25 and all by myself.And then I found my interest mainly in composing symphonies.

I composed for about 5 years and have completed 12 symphonies till now.

All of them are not performed by real orchestra but by computer orchestra.I think this is one of the characteristics of my works and I should stick to it and explore as far as I can.

*I am trying to promote these works now.*I think works only value more when they are heard by more people not only by myself.Also *I want to make more friends,too.*It's very lonely to write these works without anybody's notice.I feel very very LONELY

I will introduce my symphonies maybe one by one in new threads~12 symphonies are huge.I have already uploaded my symphony No.0 and No.7 on youtube. You can first give it a try~

*Symphony No.0 (2013)*





*Symphony No.7 (2016)*





Hope you enjoy it!
*This is my email:* [email protected]

I'm also running a classical music website www.zhiyuezhe.com~but maybe it can only be viewed in China because of the wall policy.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I liked Symphony 0 better on sampling through. I thought the beginning was quite interesting and engaging till around the 2:30 mark, when the slower theme came in, which I felt kind of ruined the momentum. But you have a good command of colour.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi. Thanks for sharing your music, clearly an enormous amount of energy has gone into it.

I listened to the entire Symphony No 0 without stopping it. Overall I liked it and enjoyed listening to it.

There were a lot of ideas in it, and sometimes the changes between the ideas were quite abrupt, or the ideas were quite different so didn't give a sense of leading towards something. But they all sounded great, the colour and balance of instruments you've chosen are all very pleasing to the ear.

I found I wanted the end of the 4th movt to be a little bit louder, it sounded like the lower sections dropped out, but these are personal taste things. The first time the fugue appears in the 3rd movt it seemed to disappear pretty quickly, but the second time was more gratifying. I liked the mood of the 2nd movt as well.

You're not alone, and I was also able to access your site, so it's not being blocked (at least not from here). It took quite a long time to load the page though.

What software do you compose in, and what sample libraries do you use? I thought the sound quality was very good for synthesized orchestra.


----------



## Sun Junqing (Sep 26, 2018)

My latest symphony.Written in 2018~


----------



## Sun Junqing (Sep 26, 2018)

adrien said:


> Hi. Thanks for sharing your music, clearly an enormous amount of energy has gone into it.
> 
> I listened to the entire Symphony No 0 without stopping it. Overall I liked it and enjoyed listening to it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind words~I was able to reply to you till now yesterday I didn't have the privilege to post in this thread.
I compose in sonar x3 not a very new daw. I use very many libraries that I can't say in a few words. I balance all the samples before I compose then they will mix well together~


----------



## Sun Junqing (Sep 26, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> I liked Symphony 0 better on sampling through. I thought the beginning was quite interesting and engaging till around the 2:30 mark, when the slower theme came in, which I felt kind of ruined the momentum. But you have a good command of colour.


Yes Symphony.0 is an immature symphony.I only began to learn composing.Maybe you can give symphony 11 a try.I wrote it this year~


----------

